# A range of free patterns



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

http://www.blacksheepwools.com/free-patterns


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you these are great


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice patterns, thanks


----------



## WandySue (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks, lovely patterns. Saw a nice knitted jacket I would like to knit.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks, a very wide range of free patterns.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Great Link, thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the patterns and range of yarns.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks,a lot there!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Some nice patterns here.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link, there are a lovely range of patterns, I have saved it. Tessa28


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

wonderful selection - thank you!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I've looked everywhere for that Ponchette pattern. Thanks loads for this site. Now to get busy so it will be finished by fall. :O)


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, some very nice patterns.
Hannet


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

You're welcome.
 :-D


----------



## rossgall7166 (Apr 12, 2011)

having trouble down loading free patterns. They are not downloading fully Bernadette.Do you have any advice.Thankyou Roslyn


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!! Just added more patterns to my to-do list!!


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

rossgall7166 said:


> having trouble down loading free patterns. They are not downloading fully Bernadette.Do you have any advice.Thankyou Roslyn


Sorry you are having problems with the downloads. I just checked mine and all are complete. Sometimes they take a little while for mine to download fully but I think that is due to our internet speed. 
Have another try you might be luck this time. Let us know if you are still having problems.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Worth having another look at this site.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bernadette F said:


> Worth having another look at this site.


imo not really.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow. There’s more than a days worth of patterns to look through. Thanks


----------

